# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen

## sandra68

Hallo,

Weet iemand of galstenen vanzelfweg gaan?
Dokter vertelde me dat ze spontaan door de darm afgevoerd kan worden kan dat???

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Sandra,

Mijn moeder heeft ook een tijd last gehad van galstenen, zij had een grote galsteen die in de weg zat en pijn deed, ze zou toen een operatie krijgen om deze steen te verwijderen.
Toen die operatie er eenmaal was, bleek dat ook bij haar die grote galsteen weg te zijn, het kan dus idd dat galstenen veranderen in gruis en afgevoerd kunnen worden! 

Dit is overigens niet in alle gevallen zo, vaak moeten de galstenen alsnog operatief verwijderd worden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

